# NEW Safeguard Photo Requirements/Photo of Feet



## nycinspector (Feb 12, 2015)

We have just been informed that Safeguard now requires that their inspectors are now required to take a photo of OUR FEET AT THE DOOR when they make contact.

Does anyone know anything about this ? :yes:


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

That sounds rediculous lol. Why don't they just cut to the chase and say "we require you to continually snap photos until you are assaulted and/or shot. Please provide photos of any injuries to avoid chargebacks."


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

*Sure*


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

JDRM said:


>


YIKES That scared me.... reminded me of when my MIL came to visit...:sad:


----------



## nycinspector (Feb 12, 2015)

Home Owners are ALREADY mad when you take a picture from the STREET and call the police on you. Stepping on their property and lingering around to take a photo of your feet at the door 30-50 times a day is a death sentence.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

That is how assinine the business has become. WE ARE NOT BILL COLLECTORS AND ARE NOT PAID AS SUCH!!! For what little is paid we shouldn't even be doing door knocks...........


----------



## Justgettinby (Oct 27, 2014)

In Oregon there is a fine line between an inspection and a debt collector and if you cross that line they want you to register as a debt collector and get the really huge bond that goes with it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We were at a house today to thaw some pipes and I was standing at the door spinning the lockbox and as soon as I looked down I saw my boots and I had to smile.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We were at a house today to thaw some pipes and I was standing at the door spinning the lockbox and as soon as I looked down I saw my boots and I had to smile.:thumbsup:


Thawing?? Haven't seen a thaw since last year. Been above freezing every day and most nights for a moth here!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah but we don't all live in sub tropical climates like you do.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

LMFAO This can't be???


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yeah but we don't all live in sub tropical climates like you do.


Crappy winters is one of the many reasons i left northern Hellinois.......


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Crappy winters is one of the many reasons i left northern Hellinois.......


 
Shaaaaaaaa its a heat wave today.... Gonna be 9 ABOVE!!!!!!!


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

nycinspector said:


> We have just been informed that Safeguard now requires that their inspectors are now required to take a photo of OUR FEET AT THE DOOR when they make contact.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this ? :yes:


In the movie Tombstone the last thing Doc Holiday seen before he died was his feet. Maybe the same thing will happen SG


----------

